# IGH Commuter



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone run an IGH on their commuter?

I have a Traitor Crusade SS frameset that I plan on building up in about a month and I'm really interested in running an IGH on it.

The Crusade SS frame is 130mm and no disc mounts, so I was thinking an 8 speed Nexus would be best.

Does anyone know if Shimano still make a Nexus wheelset? Seeing that I need rim brakes, the Alfine wheelsets that I've seen won't work for me unfortunately.

Any suggestions would be great though


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

don't worry about buying a hub in a wheel, just buy the hub you want and have a shop build it up to match the front wheel. you prolly don't need the alfine 11 unless you have some really steep hills, also think about the future, you may want a hub that can be disk, in case you change frames, or sell the hub.

alfine 8 or nexus 8 will work fine.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

low on the alfine 8 and 11 are the same aren't they?


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a 3 speed IGH for commuting, and it works great. So far so good with the IGH


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I use an 8 speed Nexus Hub (same internal as Alfine) as one of my commuters.

Works well for the price. 

I'm on my 3rd Shimano IGH in 7 years.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Either the Nexus 8R36 or an Alfine 8 is bulletproof, make sure you only purchase one of the two. The older Nexus version weren't so hot. If you go with the Nexus 8R36 you can add a roller brake.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the tips. Realistically I should just man up and build the wheels myself. I've done it once before, just not super confident with it.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been running IGH's (Nexus and Alfine 8, Sturmey S3X) on my commuters for a total of 6 years now with great results. My commute is currently only 15 miles RT and flat, but the first 2 years I was on IGH with a 25 mile RT and 700-800 of net elevation gain on 10%-18% grades in places. The hubs have really served me well.

FWIW, I have a lightly used (600 miles or so) Alfine 8 built into a bombproof Mavic A719 build that I am presently selling (just bought an Alfine 11). It's on Ebay with a BIN of $299. PM me if interested.

I've used the grip shift and trigger shifters for flat bar and the J-Tek bar end for drop bars, and the J-Tek is far and away the most pleasurable to use, followed by the triggers, and the twist shift in a distant third.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

I have built several IGH commuters. Here are some pics:

The Marinoni had two iterations - one with a Sturmey Archer S3X (with freewheel) and then with an Alfine 8. Brilliant bike. 
In its 3-speed configuration, I did some nice weekend rides in the Wasatch mountains and was able to manage a ride to a local mountain pass with 3,600 feet elevation gain and an average grade of about 5% (with 18% in sections). The low gear was 47 inches, so it required momentum and strength, but it was doable.

The other bike started life as a belt-driven SS that I built an Alfine 8 wheel for and used for commuting as well as quasi-cyclocross.

I've since sold the Norco (blue bike).

The IGH format works REALLY well for commuting.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Since you are considering a conversion of an existing frame, here are some closeups of how I chose to run cable for my configurations:


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been commuting to various jobs on IGH bikes for the last 30 years. Here's the latest ride moments after I assembled the last part:









This bike has been in service for a year now, and I really enjoy riding it.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

Are these hubs stout enough for a longtail cargo commuter?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Great stuff canyoneagle!


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a Rohloff right from the off, but you can get such cheap 3 speeds that are perfect for commuting - def go for a 3 speed for cheaps, hen work out if you need any more which will be more expensive!


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Nuvinci N360 for commuting - highly recommended!


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got an Alfine 8 on my MTB commuter that I use for winter, it makes a great low maintenance solution for those days when the singlespeed just seems too much like hard work.




























Derailleur gears and daily commuting = too much maintenance!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

crazylemurboy said:


> I have a Nuvinci N360 for commuting - highly recommended!


I built my Nuvinci-based wheel last weekend, in anticipation of the arrival of my Singular Gryphon frame any day now. I look forward to experiencing the Nuvinci.

For the past 7 months I've been riding my son's 29er with XT level drive train, and can attest to the fact that IGH's have spoiled me forever. I've ridden and raced road and mountain bikes with conventional drive trains since the late 70's, and had thought nothing of it.
I HATE derailleurs now. They are so clunky, ugly, dirty and require so much more attention than IGH's. After riding IGH's (Nexus/Alfine 8) almost exclusively for the past 6 years, I'm sold.
Consider me converted!


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

I run an Alfine 8 on my Kona Dr. Fine commuter and have had no issues although it has only been in use for one year. Just built up a Surly Pugsley with an Alfine 11. Will soon build a Salsa El Mariachi with an Alfine 11 and front suspension fork for use on trails and may take the place of the Dr. Fine for commuting. You bet, IGH works fine for commuting and much more.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

I use an Alfine 8 on my year-round dirt-road commuter. It has been flawless. It tends to feel a little slower in very cold weather - I was working to stay on top of 4th gear during a -20c spell last week; yesterday was milder (around freezing) and I was cruising in 6th.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jasevr4 said:


> Does anyone run an IGH on their commuter?












Built my GF this Surly Cross Check Nexus 8 commuter a year ago and she loves it. She commutes ~3 times per week. More in the summer and less in the winter. It's been flawless for her.

Surly Cross Check - a set on Flickr

cross check « The Lazy Rando Blog&#8230;


----------

